# Transom Repair/Replacement



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I am looking at a 1989 Wellcraft V-20 Center Console in New Orleans. It used to be a solid transom with an OMC SeaDrive but the owner converted it to a cut transom to mont an outboard without a bracket. It has a cracked transom and the floor has spider cracks in it. It has no motor and is available with a trailer but i do not need one so i believe i can get it pretty cheep. It will come with the console, leaning post, bimini top and maybe hydraulic steering. 

I can purchase it $1500 WITH aluminum trailer. Probably $1000 without trailer.

What do yall think? How hard is it to replace this transom?


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Is this from the wellcraft forum ?? Great boat !!!!!!! I had the 18' fisherman and wish i NEVER got rid of it.I think it would be worth it though.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

More pictures


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

parrothead said:


> Is this from the wellcraft forum ?? Great boat !!!!!!! I had the 18' fisherman and wish i NEVER got rid of it.I think it would be worth it though.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Scott


Yes its from one of the Wellcraft Forums. Look in my sig and you'll see I already have a V20. I would like to have a center console and sell the other two boats. I have no use for cuddy cabins now. Though do keep stuff dry though.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Your looking at somewhere in the $4000 mark to fix it "correctly".


Keep looking for another boat.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

mmmm, boat looks nice, small stress cracks at transom corners are OK, some boats have them. But that don't look good, espically the one on the starbord side. Is it just me or is the transom bowed ? Is transom solid or do the cracks move when you push down on a trimmed all the way up motor ? Is the floor solid where cracks are ? People have a tendancy to jump into a boat, that can cause spider cracks in the floor. I notice the jackplate, that puts even more stress on a transom. That may be a hard transom to replace since it is already a custom job. I think I would pass on that one. After you add material price & weeks & weeks & weeks of work, is it worth it ? I say that from experience,,,,


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Jason,

Give me a call. If the core is solid and there is just cracking, I can fix that for pretty short money. If transon needs rebuild, I can do that too.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

I highly recommend Fayne Limbo. He did excellent work on my transom at a very reasonable price. I was looking for a new hull before i spoke to him as I got a few other quotes that were more than my hull was worth. He will give you honest advice and his quote was to the cent even with a few extras I asked him for after the fact.

http://www.limboboat.com/

Tell him Kyle sent you.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I am going to pass on this boat. I appreciate everybody's input. My current V20 will be getting another motor pretty soon (its possessed). I figured i had to buy a motor anyway so i will save money and put it towards my current V20


----------

